
Yahoo – Moving Search Forward - shawndumas
http://yahoo.tumblr.com/post/116552621189/moving-search-forward
======
PaulHoule
If it's Yahoo, they think the problem with search is that there aren't enough
"one weird trick" ads blended in.

